# pork loin back same as baby back? (question with rib rack too)



## yoyohomieg5432 (Jun 18, 2011)

i picked up some ribs from sams club earlier today.  i don't remember exactly what the package said but something like "pork loin back ribs" or something like that.  is this the same as baby back? im going to try the 3-2-1 smoking tomorrow and i think it said for baby backs only to do 2-2-1.  should i do 2-2-1 instead?

i also picked up a rib rack today.  do i need to change how i smoke things when i use this? for example do ribs ever need to be flipped over or is it fine to not mess with them at all?

thanks


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure about the BBR/pork loin back ribs comparison; never heard that term.  your second question is easy: no changes to your rib positioning necessary.  Just rack 'em and smoke 'em!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 18, 2011)

yes, pork loin back ribs are the same.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Don't forget the Q-view!


*x2*


----------



## venture (Jun 19, 2011)

For those who like to read:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ribselect.html

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 9, 2014)

Venture said:


> For those who like to read:
> 
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ribselect.html
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



Good Read.  Thought it was worth a push.  Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking602 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes they are the same thing, glad I wasn't the only one wondering. I got my ribs at sams club and had the same questions so I googled it from inside the store :) The ribs I have picked up at sams club have turned out better than any other ribs i have smoked, including a local butcher, frys and costco lol


----------

